# CPC Exam Scores - Though I was tickled pink



## uncapooh

Though I was tickled pink that I passed the CPC exam, the conformation letter did not display the actual scores.  Is there a way to find out what your actual scores are?


----------



## 007CPC

Excellent question! If you find out, please let me know. I've been pondering the same question ever since I passed back in 2005.


----------



## abishard

Unfortunately, they no longer release that information . Congrats though, you passed!


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Not at this time but we are working on it for the future.


----------



## 007CPC

*Great leadership*

Thanks abishard! 

That's great news Rhonda. Not knowing my exam score prevents me from building my profile when writing letters to those elite coding jobs; especially management positions.  

Has anybody noticed the wonderful advanced changes happening ever since President Pew took the helm of the Academy? E.g. CEU process (although a little heavier on the wallet), new chapter development; etc. 

Let me know what you think?


----------



## rfayec

That's great. I would have liked to have known mine as well. Will we be able to go back and get them?


----------



## Felicia21

*Passing exam*

Not concerned with score, would be nice, but how do I check to see if I passed??


----------



## junebug1969

Felicia21 said:


> Not concerned with score, would be nice, but how do I check to see if I passed??



My biggest confirmation was seeing the CPC behind my name when I logged on. However, you can go to My Account- My Events- Past Events- Details and you should see your test and the results if they are available yet.


----------



## Cynthia A

AS of 1-1-09 they are now going back to letting you know the test scores in the 3 sections of the exam.  I know for 07 and 08 io=you CANNOT get a test score only PASS or FAIL.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Why need score?*

I do not understand this hysteria about knowing your score.

How will you feel if you lose out on your dream job because your competitor's score was 1 point higher? 

Do you ask your doctor what his/her place was in med school. What score s/he got in anatomy? 

Do you ask your CPA what his/her score was on the CPA exam? 

Do you ask your attorney what his/her score was on the LSAT? 

No ... the credential is the credential. It's been earned; the exam was passed. End of subject. 

Sheesh.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bkwrmz7

*Pass/Fail*

Does anyone know what percentage you need to pass, or the number of points you have to get right to pass the test?
Shannon


----------



## rthames052006

bkwrmz7 said:


> Does anyone know what percentage you need to pass, or the number of points you have to get right to pass the test?
> Shannon



You must achieve a 70% to pass on the exam.


----------



## rthames052006

FTessaBartels said:


> I do not understand this hysteria about knowing your score.
> 
> How will you feel if you lose out on your dream job because your competitor's score was 1 point higher?
> 
> Do you ask your doctor what his/her place was in med school. What score s/he got in anatomy?
> 
> Do you ask your CPA what his/her score was on the CPA exam?
> 
> Do you ask your attorney what his/her score was on the LSAT?
> 
> No ... the credential is the credential. It's been earned; the exam was passed. End of subject.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Well stated.... I've heard other's recently state they wish AAPC would have stuck with the Pass/Fail.


----------



## mousesmom2006

I like knowing my score for my own personal interest; however, I would never dream of putting my test score on my resume.  As far as I'm concerned, whether you achieved a 98% or a 70%, you are still a CPC.


----------



## bkwrmz7

Thank you Roxanne, that helps eleviate (sp?) some stress!


----------



## dasteele

i'm not sure how the cpc exam is graded


----------



## LWarner

The only complaint I've ever had about the AAPC was that when I took the test they did not give me my scores.   I am glad to hear that they have changed that process.  It is only natural to want to know how you did.  Just like in school when you want to see your grade on a test.  Those of us that passed the test by the skin of our teeth would want to know which section we didn't do so well in, in order to help brush-up our skills on that section.    Also, if you you fail the first time around, if you know your scores then you know what to study prior to your 2nd attempt at the test. 
L.Warner, CPC.


----------



## S J Hebert

*cpc exam scores*

So on the AAPC site it will only tell you  70% pass or 69% fail ,and you get your real results in the mail


----------



## krismasslink

*How to get test score on aapc website*

I was told that you can now get your test score from the aapc website, does anyone know how? Please advise


----------



## mpvo4616

At the test I was told it was 70%, I was told I could find it under my aapc log in with in 3 weeks, and I would also receive it in the mail. Good luck.


----------



## Codingabc123

*Scores - The reason I like to know scores*

The reason I like to know scores for the areas is to satisfy the quest for improvement, to be the best I personally can.  Knowing those weak spots provides that opportunity.  Kudos to all those who seek to elevate their knowledge in order to help those healthcare teams they serve be the best possible in their field.  America can use more of that, to be certain.  Thanks, Rhonda, for helping the AAPC to serve we who count on it to keep current in our chosen careers.


----------



## xrn5122

*Nervous In Houston tx*

Where in the APPS web site do I go to find out my test score for the CPC exam I took 5 business days ago::confused


----------



## twizzle

*Score*

xrn5122, I presume you mean where on the AAPC site.
Just log in and if you have passed it will say welcome, your name CPC. if the results aren't yet available it will say 'pending'. If you have passed/failed, it will give your %score but you won't get a breakdown of each section.


----------



## church

*Test results*

Sir/Madam,

I would like to obtain my  test results to see where my strength and weakness are and which sections in coding I  can focus  on finding a job.

Thank you,
Morine


----------



## bridget4211@gmail.com

*pending*

does anyone know about how long it states pending before you get your results?  thanks bridget4211@gmail.com


----------



## cjacobs

I took my test July 31st and I just found out today I passed.  It take at least five days.  I told me it depends when the proctor mails back the test and it can update on the website anytime during the day.  Good luck.


----------



## preserene

Does the mandatory 'break up scores' for each section still in vogue or just overall pass credentials of 70% will do ? I would like to have the most recent and the reliable answer for this,please. 
Thank you


----------



## hortonwl

I took my CPC test less than a year ago. The information I had about it was, and is, that: You must pass each section with at least a 70%. If you pass, you do not receive a breakdown of your score from each section, only an overall score. I can still view my score from 9 months ago on my AAPC home page down on the left hand corner under "Purchases" by selecting my purchase for the exam.  Hope this helps a bit.

Whitney CPC-A


----------



## codermum

*passing grade*

What is the passing grade?


----------



## sdphillips71

*Cpc-h*

Has anyone taken and passed the CPC-H?  If so what recommendations do you offer for passing the test.  Also, is the CPC easier than the CPC-H.... Please help will be taking the test in November.


----------



## mamabird52803

70% is passing. I took the CPC test last September and failed with a 69% then took the retake 2weeks later (and 4 days before I had my Daughter!) and passed with a 74%!!! Just in time!!....We named her Catherine Pearl Thomas....CPT for short!!! JUST KIDDING!!!!
E.Barden,CPC


----------



## DMRgn2010

mousesmom2006 said:


> I like knowing my score for my own personal interest; however, I would never dream of putting my test score on my resume. As far as I'm concerned, whether you achieved a 98% or a 70%, you are still a CPC.


 


mamabird52803 said:


> 70% is passing. I took the CPC test last September and failed with a 69% then took the retake 2weeks later (and 4 days before I had my Daughter!) and passed with a 74%!!! Just in time!!....We named her Catherine Pearl Thomas....CPT for short!!! JUST KIDDING!!!!
> E.Barden,CPC


 
I wonder if the exams are scored the same in the entire U.S. or if it varies by state.. I live in TX... Anyone know?


----------



## pinktiger69

*CPC Exam scores*

Hello 

I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get your CPC exam results online? I could never find a clear answer to this.

Most people told me they got their results (online) the following Friday after they took the exam (which was on a Saturday.)

I took my exam on 09/25/2010. Can I expect to see my results today? I am so super nervous!!!

Thank you,

Morgan


----------



## HKOFOID

pinktiger69 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get your CPC exam results online? I could never find a clear answer to this.
> 
> Most people told me they got their results (online) the following Friday after they took the exam (which was on a Saturday.)
> 
> I took my exam on 09/25/2010. Can I expect to see my results today? I am so super nervous!!!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Morgan



I took my exam on 09/10/10 and when I logged in on 09/17/10 I had my results. It was actually faster than I had originally thought it would take! Good luck!


----------



## jjcrebb

I too took my exam on 9/25/10 and got my results online late last night.  It is very nerve racking.  I found myself checking the aapc site a couple times a day.  Good luck!!!

Judi


----------



## wing.freda@yahoo.com

*cpc exam*

Hello to anyone out there. I've taken my CPC exam in Mech. Pa and failed. I'm resheduled to retake it in Dec. I've had anxiety attacks over this and I'm so stressed out over the exam and finding a job, etc. Can anyone give me any pointers and advice.  Freda


----------



## gaponte

*CPC Exam score*

I agree


----------



## DMRgn2010

*Didn't pass my CPC exam, THIS TIME...*

Took it Sept. 18th! But I didn't feel that I had passed it.. and didn't deserve to. I took too long on some of the E/M section questions/scenarios and then by the time I got to the end, I had to guess... And we all know that in a real coding job.. you shouldn't and can't "guess"... But will take it again in Dec. So I've already started reviewing! Also, have to stay on top of my medical terminology and abbreviations... 

I didn't heed to the suggestions.. when I should have.. when taking the exam. I need to look these up in the discussion forums and make sure my coding books are marked so I can find the codes quicker.


----------



## Jill1980

*CPC Exam Score*

I took the CPC exam on October 30th and found out via the AAPC website that I had passed, 7 days later. The page did have a view score option, then. The documentation I received back in the mail, 6 days after my score posted online (and on my birthday), showed that I had passed and gave the score, but no other details about weaknesses and strengths. 

I just thought I'd pass that along for those who were wondering. Thank goodness I passed. Bless Carol Buck's review guide. Anyone thinking of taking it should buy it and the AAPC practice tests; they're both such valuable exam prep.


----------



## admiller04@gmail.com

I took my exam on Nov. 13th and I'm dying to know the results! I've been checking the website everyday several times a day.... I know it's ridiculous but it's consuming all my thoughts! lol


----------



## HHARLIN

*how to prepare for the CPC exam.*

I am taking the CPC exam in Dec. 11th and was wondering if anyone had any advice how the best ways to prepare myself for this exam.  I mean was there a specific pre-test that really helped you.  Just wondering because i really want to pass.


----------



## bkvanausdal

*Finding results*

You can find your exam results by logging in with your username/password, highlighting your mouse over the "My AAPC" button, clicking on "Purchases/Items" and then clicking on the "Exams" tab. From there by clicking on "Details" you will find the details where next to results it will either saying pending, pass or fail. If it has been graded you can click on "View Score" to see the specific details.


----------



## blusher39@yahoo.com

how do I find practice exam scores


----------



## LINDAACOSTA

I called aapc and asked if the scores and be e-mailed to me and i got them.


----------



## Toy2255

*exam scores*

Hi! I'm still able to access my exam score - from the main AAPC page, on the left is "my purchases" - click on this & then the tab "exams" - then "details" (in blue), then 
view score" - hopefully this will help


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com

I wonder how long they mail the letter of passing or not.

I just took my test CPC 2nd retake on saturday dec 8. I don't know my score and I don't know yet if I passed or not. I'm just nervous on what to look at.

I did feel much better taking exam 2nd time better than the first but I don't know if I passed and if my score is much better than my first time. Sometimes I'm dreaming that I passed but then is that dream true?? would I fail and pay another test? Let's hope not.

And I would hate to pay another exam again since I currently don't work and have much money to do so.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com

Toy2255 said:


> Hi! I'm still able to access my exam score - from the main AAPC page, on the left is "my purchases" - click on this & then the tab "exams" - then "details" (in blue), then
> view score" - hopefully this will help



hope you guys got good exam scores and passed.


----------



## LoriLeaWarfel

*Exam results*

I took my test on the 13th and had my results by the 17th.  It gave me the actual overall passing score but did not break it down into each section.


----------



## cece.heckman@yahoo.com

I have taken the exam twice and failed both times, one 66% and the other a 65% - it tells you which area you failed on the test, on the AAPC website but not which questions were wrong. I.e. every section you scored less than 70% they showed 4000, 3000 etc etc. anything that you passed 70% or above, they do not show. Hope that helps!


----------



## hernavaldez@gmail.com

I took my cpc exam last January 17,2014 and wondering how many DAYS will it take me to wait for the result, im kinda nervous of the result..

 GOOD LUCK TO ME, I'M A NON-MED STUDENT WHO TOOK UP CPC FOR A CHANGE...


----------



## emashworth

I took my exam this past Saturday (4-12-14), and I have been checking the Website several times a day. It is consuming my thoughts as well! I have read that several people had their results within a week, and I was hoping for the same. As of today though, the exams are still in transit, so I doubt I will have the results by tomorrow. It is very nerve racking.


----------



## Gr8coder

Even though I passed the exam, I think it would be helpful to know if there is a section(s) that I need to work on. That would help me improve as a coder. But hey, I'm so glad I passed


----------



## Gr8coder

I checked my scores around 5:30 pm on day 6 and a window popped up telling me how many CEUs I needed.


----------



## kristen.mangas@yahoo.com

Agree 100%


----------



## mlconway

cjacobs said:


> I took my test July 31st and I just found out today I passed.  It take at least five days.  I told me it depends when the proctor mails back the test and it can update on the website anytime during the day.  Good luck.



what did you do to pass the test how did you find all the info in section 1 about guidelines regulations etc. I really need to pass this test next time my career depends on it


----------



## marcos226

*Cpc result!!!!*

i've been checking for my CPC result everynow and then. i took the exam last march 21st and i know this is just the 4th day..i'm a little bit anxious about the result..hopefully it will come out on soon..


----------



## eforsythe239

*Exam Results*

Marcos, I too took my exam this past Saturday on March 21st. It has been driving me crazy waiting to see the results. This was my retake test because the first time I scored a 69%, so I am desperately hoping I passed this time, because I cannot afford to buy another. Hopefully we will see our results soon. Today is Thursday and it still says "In Transit to AAPC". Maybe tomorrow it will finally be posted. Good luck!


----------



## lntran22

*CPC exam*

I took my CPC exam 3/19/16 and now it is in grading status. How long will it stay like this until it will show my results???


----------



## kburrows

I took mine on last Sat. on 3-19 also and found out yesterday that I passed. I went to purchases under My AAPC tab and clicked on the exam tab and it showed that I passed and had a link for the score. I also noticed when logging in the CPC-A after my name.  Keep checking back hopefully your results are in.  I was so excited to see that I had passed it because it was my first time taking it and I had finished my coding course May 2015. I was worried the gap between finishing my college coursework and taking the exam plus the change from Icd-9 to Icd-10 would hurt me. I was thankful for all the information provided through my membership with AAPC.


----------



## ELilly7@yahoo.com

*Practice Exam vs Actual Exam*

I missed 13 on practice exam and was told that I can miss up to 45 on the actual and still pass. I am just looking for advice. Should I get the study guide or just take the exam and see how I do
Thank You 
Emily


----------



## rkott02

*scores??*

hi everyone this may be a dumb question but... where do i find my score!!???  

thanks in advance.


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com

go to your home screen, under purchases click on the exam, when it brings it up, there is a blue link that says "view my score" and when you click on it, your score will be there. or at least it does on mine. hope that helps.


----------



## Lsapar

*You can miss 40 not 45. 2 points for each correct question*



ELilly7@yahoo.com said:


> I missed 13 on practice exam and was told that I can miss up to 45 on the actual and still pass. I am just looking for advice. Should I get the study guide or just take the exam and see how I do
> Thank You
> Emily



You can miss 40, not 45


----------



## CodingKing

Lsapar said:


> You can miss 40, not 45



Its 45. You need 70% to pass so you can get 30% wrong. 150 * 0.3  = 45


----------



## Lsapar

*Yes, it is 45.  My school tells people it's 40*

Yes, I see it is 45.  My school tells people it's 40


----------



## tereanna

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow! I am super excited for you! I recently taken my CPC exam yesterday (November 19, 2016), and I am nervous(about my results), but excited also.
Where did you attend coding school? Did you take the AAPC online course? Thanks! Again, congratulations!


----------



## Woates

tereanna said:


> Wow! I am super excited for you! I recently taken my CPC exam yesterday (November 19, 2016), and I am nervous(about my results), but excited also.
> Where did you attend coding school? Did you take the AAPC online course? Thanks! Again, congratulations!



Hey I took my exam yesterday as well. I'm so nervous about the results as well. I guess on alot of them.


----------



## tereanna

*Haha... pretty cool!*

Did you take it in Jefferson, Louisiana?... just curious. 



Woates said:


> Hey I took my exam yesterday as well. I'm so nervous about the results as well. I guess on alot of them.


----------



## Woates

tereanna said:


> Did you take it in Jefferson, Louisiana?... just curious.



November Fayetteville, NC have you gotten your results yet?


----------



## Jesshaye

*CPC exam results*

I took my test on 11/19 & the website is STILL showing "In Transit to AAPC." It's been 10 days & they haven't even received anything. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## gajulatc

*cpc exam*

Result


----------



## npricercm

*score*



rkott02 said:


> hi everyone this may be a dumb question but... where do i find my score!!???
> 
> thanks in advance.



Click on MY AAPC and it will take you to your home page.  Click on your new credential, it should be there..  Also you will get a letter from AAPC in a few weeks.  If you don't see the credential next to your name, that can indicate a fail


----------



## lebanon52

*Anxiously Waiting*

Took my exam 12/17/16 in E Orange, NJ.  It still says "in transit " anyone else get results yet?  So nervous. ..it's my second take...65 on the first one :-/


----------



## araube05@hotmail.com

wing.freda@yahoo.com said:


> Hello to anyone out there. I've taken my CPC exam in Mech. Pa and failed. I'm resheduled to retake it in Dec. I've had anxiety attacks over this and I'm so stressed out over the exam and finding a job, etc. Can anyone give me any pointers and advice.  Freda



i just recently took my test and am currently waiting for my results so I don't know if I passed or not yet but I do think I have a helpful tip. I noticed that all of the coding questions generally use 2 sets of CPT or ICD codes. For example; if the naswer consists of a cpt, and 2 icd codes the 4 answers will usually be something like:

12001, G29.8, I50
12011, G29.8, 150
12001, G29.7, I50
12011, G29.7, I50

Instead of looking up the first 4 to see if its right then the next four and so on, focus on if the cpt code is 12001 or 12011. Once you know which CPT code is correct then you can automatically make this a 50/50 question after maybe one minute of work. Lets say it was a laceration of the face which would make the correct CPT code 12011. Now that you know it has to be 12011 you can go look up if the diagnosis is G29.8 OR G29.7. By doing it this way I felt like the question wasnt so terrifying to handle when I was able to break it down into one code versus another, instead of looking at 16 codes and letting that get to me. I hope this helps! Best of luck!


----------



## Jlm101512

*Shocked!!!*

Hello All, 

I took the CPB exam on 10/6/18. I received a score of 69%. I don't understand why they can't round up to 70% when it is so close to passing. I studied so hard for this exam. I ran out of time in the end and had to fill in the blanks. If I would have gotten 2 more questions right I would have passed. I already paid in the bundle for the extra exam but I don't understand why I would need to sit down for a second exam


----------



## twizzle

*Exam scores*



Jlm101512 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I took the CPB exam on 10/6/18. I received a score of 69%. I don't understand why they can't round up to 70% when it is so close to passing. I studied so hard for this exam. I ran out of time in the end and had to fill in the blanks. If I would have gotten 2 more questions right I would have passed. I already paid in the bundle for the extra exam but I don't understand why I would need to sit down for a second exam



I don't know why you think they should round a score up to make you pass when you didn't pass. 29% or 69% are not passing scores.

Running out of time is a common problem and indicates poor time management. Many don't pass for this very reason. 

Anyway, you should pass next time but don't just concentrate on the your weaker areas for study, revisit every area.

Good luck.


----------

